# Breitbild TV und DV-PAL Auflösung



## mailfor (12. November 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe folgende Frage:
Ich will für einen Breitbild Plasma Monitor ein Video in After Effects erstellen. 
Ich hab vor das ganze auf ne DVD zu Brennen und dann mit einem DVD Player an den Bildschirm hängen. 
In welcher Auflösung muss ich dass Video erstellen? In DV-Pal 720x576 oder in DV-Pal Widescreen das ja auch ne Auflösung von 720x576 hat (wo liegt da eigentlich der Unterschied?) oder soll ich das Projekt mit DV-Pal mit QuadPixels in 768x576 erstellen?!

Mir is halt wichtig dass nacher auf dem Monitor keine Verzerrungen entstehen und dass ich keine schwarzen Balken habe...

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen... Danke...

mfg
Michael


----------



## meta_grafix (12. November 2004)

mailfor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Ich habe folgende Frage:
> Ich will für einen Breitbild Plasma Monitor ein Video in After Effects erstellen.
> ...



Hallo,

der Unterschied in AFX liegt im Seitenverhältnis der Pixel von 1.07 zu 1.42. AFX rundet da ein bisschen auf.

Gruß


----------



## chmee (24. November 2004)

Gab hier noch nen weiteren Thread mit dem Problem.
Aber von mir auch n bissel Grütz zu dem Problem 

1. Erstell Deine ganze Arbeit in 1024*576px in zB AE oder 3dMax 
oder wo auch immer. Das ist das eigentliche 16:9 Format.
2. in AE ne zweite Komposition in 720*576 erstellen. Dort die
eigentliche Arbeit reinziehen und anpassen. Ja, die ist jetzt gestaucht.
3. Beim MPEG2-Kodieren erst sagst Du dem Prog, dass es 16:9 sein soll.
Kein Letterbox(das ist 4:3 mit schwarzen Balken), sondern PALwide oder
anamorph. Dann steckt das 16:9-Format im Mpeg2 und das kannst Du dann
brennen. Eigentlich sollte Dein Authoring- oder Brenn-Programm das erkennen.

Achja, die Lösung des anderen Threads war die Pixel-Ratio, achte also beim
Importieren, dass diese richtig ist.

Habe letztens ne Test-DVD für Plasmas erstellt, die für 4:3 und 16:9 klare
Testbilder zeigen sollte.  Hat funktioniert 

Viel Glück !


----------

